# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrimi ne Austri

## Nardi89

A mund te me japi dikush ndonje adrese avokati emigrimi ne Vjene, nqs dini emrin dhe adresen e rruges ju falenderoj nqs ma jep ndonjeri.

----------

